# Curtis Sepex 1244 Constant beep



## Superyellow (Dec 8, 2012)

so I have a Curtis PMC 1244-4506 DC sepex controller off of a Toyota TACs "Forklift" with an ET-126 MCU throttle and a unipoint 24 volt contactor and 12 x 2 = 24v batteries on my quad ... The Status led blinks on and off as in "Ready" / no fault mode but I have a contrant beep tone on the buzzer and no go on the motor. can someone please tell me why? the throttle gives 5 volt signal on full throttle and wired on Pin 15 for 0-5 volt input (signal) 
pin 11 on reverse
pin 10 on forward
and pin 1 on KSI input as shown on the manual. 

I also wired the pedal interlock to the positive terminal and I am very frustrated I just cannot figure out how to make this controller just go! it has been sitting like this as a doorstop for almost a year i would appreciate any help. thank you


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi supery,

Please go to the user CP and fill in your location. It helps to know where you're coming from 

I was unaware the Curtis had a buzzer  Is that what you're talking about? Also, it is unclear about the pedal interlock. Can you supply a diagram? Photos of the installation will also be helpful. Do you have a programmer or method to connect a PC with Curtis software?

Regards,

major


----------



## Superyellow (Dec 8, 2012)

I brought the controller from US though I live in the Mediterranean now between Turkey and Greece anyway; 
The interlock switch is on pin 2 which i wired/soldered on pin 1 and to battery + in order to simplify and eliminate problems to test the controller. 

I think I tried shorting the pin 9 to the battery + too to get the controller running but had no luck. 
The pin 8 is the pedal interlock ( which is usually used on the clutch to cut the power to the motor on conversions) and I wired that to battery + as well to test it
now only the Main contactor on pin 17 is wired to the battery + for the main contactor. and I wonder if I need to fool the controller with the aux coils on the pin 20 19 and 18 by wiring them on battery + with a resistor or dummy coil as well because I have no idea what this Toyota " forklift" had wired on it before and some local technician with a Curtis hand programmer said that he couldn't even change the settings on the throttle on the curtis programming menu because it was " locked" . 

I also played the mod switches M1 and M2 shorting them in various combinations to battery + and tried different selections and still had no lock.

The mini "beeper" is The piezo Buzzer which i mentioned earlier an you can see on the picture next to the the contactor and it is wired on the Reverse Signal driver recently i removed to test it tho when wired it constantly produces a tone which I believe some sort of error tone. at the moment I do not have the sepex motor to test the controller with though I would love to see a light bulb light up between the A1 and A2 or see some volts on the F1 and F2 with a voltmeter or something so I would know that it would spin a motor.... thank you major for your help


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Superyellow said:


> ............
> at the moment I do not have the sepex motor to test the controller with though I would love to see a light bulb light up between the A1 and A2 or see some volts on the F1 and F2 with a voltmeter or something so I would know that it would spin a motor....


Thanks for the additional info. Been busy and haven't looked it over until just now. I recently configured a similar Curtis SepEx (1244) without a motor to use as a regulator on a battery test with a large load resistor bank. I did get it to work but I wired another resistor to F1 & F2. I think about 5Ω and 100W. Without any current to the field, I think the controller will fault and not function.


----------



## Superyellow (Dec 8, 2012)

I think I will give it a shot with a light bulb or a halogen bulb. I hope it wont flash my eyes blind


----------



## sammyleal (Aug 1, 2016)

Did you manage to get the Curtis functioning? Which pins did you have to link to B+/- ?

I did all the high current connections, but I ABSOLUTELY don't know what to do with the low current "tiny wires" connections.

The manual shows so much information for forklifts, that we don't use in electric vehicles.

I linked the J1 and J17 to battery pack and got the 2-1 error (throttle fault). I tried every throttle configuration and couldn't turn on this controller.

After 2 months and everything else ready, I think about givinp up.

Please help me.

Sammy
Brazil


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

sammyleal said:


> Did you manage to get the Curtis functioning? Which pins did you have to link to B+/- ?
> 
> I did all the high current connections, but I ABSOLUTELY don't know what to do with the low current "tiny wires" connections.
> 
> ...


Hi Sammy,

The diagrams attached to post#3 show those connections clearly IMO. J17 goes to the main contactor coil not B+. Before giving up see if you can find someone local to help, maybe from a school or technical institute. We can do only so much from afar.

Regards,

major


----------

